# dogs and the pool!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... on a lighter note from some of my previous posts: I want to know.... well I think i want to know how to encourage my dogs to go in the pool!! I'm sure I'll regret it, cos I imagine they would bring all manner of dirt and insects in with them, but my kids are desperate for our 3 dogs to go in the pool with them - it would also cool them off. We've tried throwing favourite toys in, doing "go fetch" with a ball, coaxing them with bits of food, even just picking em up and putting them in - they just dont seem to like it. Any ideas, comments?? 

..........I've gotta feeling if I succeed with this I'm gonna be sorry LOL

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Jojo,
I think the problem may be the chlorine...doggies don't like it....it nips their noses !
If it was salt water you "might" entice them !
Nance


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jojo said:


> ... on a lighter note from some of my previous posts: I want to know.... well I think i want to know how to encourage my dogs to go in the pool!! I'm sure I'll regret it, cos I imagine they would bring all manner of dirt and insects in with them, but my kids are desperate for our 3 dogs to go in the pool with them - it would also cool them off. We've tried throwing favourite toys in, doing "go fetch" with a ball, coaxing them with bits of food, even just picking em up and putting them in - they just dont seem to like it. Any ideas, comments??
> 
> ..........*I've gotta feeling if I succeed with this I'm gonna be sorry LOL*
> 
> Jo


LOL i think you probably are right ..

Have you tried not feeding them for a day , so there really hungry . Then you could float there bowl filled with there favourite grub on a lilo anchored in the middle . that may work ! 
Maybe have your skimming net ready as they will be bound to splash and spill some in the water but might work


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi Jojo,
> I think the problem may be the chlorine...doggies don't like it....it nips their noses !
> If it was salt water you "might" entice them !
> Nance


Could maybe stick a plastic bag over the nose to stop the chlorine ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Could maybe stick a plastic bag over the nose to stop the chlorine ?


You dont like dogs do you Pete!!!???!!! LOL

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe we should get the dogs of some friends in Valencia to speak to yours - they cant keep their dogs out!

You'll regret it if they go in - filters clog fast!. Tell your kids *they'll* have to clean the pool/filters etc daily if the dogs go in - that should reduce their fervour. You're right - I don't like kids much. Love Dogs though


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jojo said:


> You dont like dogs do you Pete!!!???!!! LOL
> 
> Jo


I must confess i am not a lover of them nope  puppies are cute though


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

jojo said:


> ..........I've gotta feeling if I succeed with this I'm gonna be sorry LOL
> 
> Jo


I concur Jo. As we wanted to know how our little female dog (proper name bleeps out) would cope if she went in accidentally, she was "introduced" to the pool cover first, which she didnt like at all and hot footed off, then later was "introduced" into pool without cover and she swam fine but had no way out without being carried out. Much better to cool em off with a fresh water shower and vet shampoo every now and again than entice them into the pool in my opinion. In my case when she was in the water and realised she could not get herself out, she swam to me and her claws scratched me quite a lot. I wouldnt recommend that for and child (or adult for that matter).


----------

